# Decided I wanted another 22g long



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So I built one, next ones gonna be rimless clear silicone


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I assume you just reused the plastic trim from another tank? or did you purchase it somewhere?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Reused plastic and glass, was a 33g


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i love that one project is the workbench for another one!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

There's actually 3 projects stacked up, the black thingy is a template for a bowfront stand that ill be building in the future but I need to buy a new router bit before I can build it


----------

